# Alabama may make home brew, wine legal!



## jswordy (Apr 27, 2012)

Lord, the state may come into the 21st century, it says in the paper. A bill to make homebrew and winemaking legal has passed the House, but *not* before a 4-hour filibuster about the evils of alcohol consumption! 



> One outspoken opponent, Republican Rep. DuWayne Bridges of Valley said it would be a bad influence on children in the homes where the homebrew was being made.


 
It now goes to the Senate. Says in the paper folks would be able to make a certain amount every three months for perconal consumption, doesn't say how much (I'll look online).

Says Bama and Mississippi are currently the only two states where homemade beer and wine are illegal. Glad I live in Tennessee, just work in Bama.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, it would make it legal, but the bill is not such a large step forward anyway, since it prohibits homemade beer, wine and cider in dry counties. Looks like they are holding to the U.S. standard of 200 gallons annually. Here's the text:



> BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATURE OF ALABAMA:
> Section 1. (a) Notwithstanding any provisions to the contrary, a person who is not prohibited by Section 28-1-5, Code of Alabama 1975, from purchasing, consuming, possessing, or transporting alcoholic beverages due to age may produce beer, mead, cider, and wine for personal and noncommercial uses, in the amounts specified in this section, without payment of taxes or fees and without obtaining a license. The aggregate amount of the beer, mead, cider, and wine permitted to be produced under this section, with respect to any household, shall not exceed the aggregate amounts specified in 26 U.S.C §5053(e).
> (b) Beer, mead, cider, or wine produced under this section may not be sold or offered for sale.
> (c) Not more than 20 gallons of beer, mead, cider, or wine produced under this section may be removed from the premises where it was produced and may be transported for personal and noncommercial uses, including use at organized events, such as homebrewing competitions, tastings, judgings, and craft exhibitions. Organized events involving beer, mead, cider, or wine produced for personal use may be held on the premises of entities licensed under Title 28, Code of Alabama 1975, without violating the terms or conditions of licensure.
> ...


----------



## saddlebronze (Apr 27, 2012)

Just makes you crazy those state legislatures. When I was in bammy, I could buy fireworks, but not make booze. Went over the border and I could make booze, but not buy fireworks. The when I was in VT, I could make booze, shoot my gun all day in my yard but not shoot fireworks. These guys are nuts.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 27, 2012)

saddlebronze said:


> Just makes you crazy those state legislatures. When I was in bammy, I could buy fireworks, but not make booze. Went over the border and I could make booze, but not buy fireworks. The when I was in VT, I could make booze, shoot my gun all day in my yard but not shoot fireworks. These guys are nuts.


 
Which border? In TN, you can make booze, buy fireworks and shoot yer gun.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 27, 2012)

Prohibition ended in 1933 Someone needs to wake up and smell the 21st century!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 27, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Which border? In TN, you can make booze, buy fireworks and shoot yer gun.


And Marry your sister


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 28, 2012)

CT looks like they are getting closer to passing marijuana but we can make beer and wine. No fireworks except the lame ground ones. This is a very messed up country where things vary so much between states and even counties. I would think for extra tax income they'd pass everything they could.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 28, 2012)

mmadmikes1 said:


> And Marry your sister


 
Well, bless your heart!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Washington more of less has legal marijuana, I shot my guns out back door, buy anyfire works you want(I live on res) make beer and wine till hearts content and have a still to make Biofuel. Gota go to Idaho if you want to marry your sister. God I love living on the blessed coast


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 29, 2012)

damn, it is illegal to make wine and homebrew in Alabama? 

Should I turn myself in or wait for a visit?


----------



## jswordy (Apr 29, 2012)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Washington more of less has legal marijuana, I shot my guns out back door, buy anyfire works you want(I live on res) make beer and wine till hearts content and have a still to make Biofuel. Gota go to Idaho if you want to marry your sister. God I love living on the blessed coast


 
Yeah, if yer a survivalist type who has a bunker in the Cascades and likes to off his wife and kids, it's perfect.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 29, 2012)

It is the freedom part. I have an A-Frame in the cascades and I am not married


----------



## jswordy (Apr 30, 2012)

mmadmikes1 said:


> It is the freedom part. I have an A-Frame in the cascades and I am not married


 
I'm free in Tennessee. No zoning, no building inspections, low property taxes, no state income tax, no personal property tax, low car tag fees, nice polite friendly people, laid back lifestyle, low land and house prices, acres to play around with, two ponds to fish, warm climate, any type of terrain you like except for a really large body of water, hardly ever any snowfall and if there is it is an inch and melts next day. I like going out in a tee shirt and grilling steaks on Christmas Day. I consider my marriage a help to my freedom. 

We visited often and then chose to live here after living in a few states. I hope everyone elsewhere keeps their prejudices and keeps thinking it is a backward hillbilly place, because we have too many people moving here already as it is. Nashville is attracting company headquarters like crazy, and that brings in a lot of population. Then there are the folks tired of crime and disrespectful pushy people who land here because it's not like that. I wish they'd remember that it's a hillbilly place and go elsewhere. LOL.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 30, 2012)

One of my best friends lives in Tennessee and we go around all the time. Its all in fun for us. I love snow, or would never have moved to the place that holds world record for snowfall. Hell. I have not locked my house in 17 years. Nope not any kind of terrain, I live next to a 10,000 ft mountain starting at sea level. Big body of water here Pacific Oceans is 30 miles away


----------



## jswordy (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep, your place is way better than mine. 

I'll tell everyone to move there instead.


----------

